# Can my nephew keep an Emperor Scorpion if he is allergic to bee venom?



## ShumaGorath (May 14, 2014)

My nephew is 16 and he has expressed interest in getting an Emperor Scorpion so I was thinking about getting him a terrarium and an Emperor and setting everything up for him. He's responsible and I think it would be a nice gift. Thing is he is allergic to bee venom and he carries an epipen. Now on the chance that he gets stung do you think his body would react the same way to the Emp's venom as it does to the bee venom? I've never been stung by an Emperor and the info I can find says a sting from one is similar to a bee sting. Does this just mean in pain/potency? Or is the venom similar to bee venom in composition and could likely have the same effect (require a shot from his epipen)? 

Despite the joy I think he can get out of owning a scorpion, I'm not sure I want to risk getting him a gift that could potentially kill him.


----------



## ShredderEmp (May 14, 2014)

It's really up to you. The venom is similar to that of bees, but it is not the same. He could be, and he could not be. If he does get one, just make sure he understands the potential danger, but since he's 16, he should be responsible enough. I am 16 too though, so take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## ZX14 (May 15, 2014)

As shredderemp said, that is really up to you. I would recommend keeping an epipen handy though if you do. Your family doctor can give you a script for them easily enough. Not the greatest of ideas considering he has an allergy but do whatcha gotta do


----------



## ShumaGorath (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I'll talk to his parents and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Gnat (May 16, 2014)

I am highly allergic to bees and have been stung by an Emp. Absolutely nothing to worry about. The reaction was mild, minor redness and slight pain.


----------



## viper69 (May 16, 2014)

The venom from each contains some similar proteins. It's up to you to decide.


----------



## AzJohn (May 17, 2014)

Venom is very complicated stuff. Scorpion venom compounds can very greatly between species. The differences between unrelated inverts would be even greater. I want to say the venom of a scorpion and a bee is so different that their would be little chance of being allergic to both. Honestly you may want to do some real research before you do anything. Google scholar is your friend in this one.


----------



## friendttyy (May 17, 2014)

I would stay away from giving him a pet emperor if he is allergic to bee stings. However if you do decide to get him one, be extra careful. Get him allergy pills just in case. Maybe gloves will help but main thing is don't mess with the scorpion.


----------

